# In a Sea of Madness...



## Beezer (Jul 15, 2022)

Continue to be that island of sanity.

You either define the moment, or the moment defines you.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm not sure I could pull off sanity, but I could come close.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 15, 2022)

I tell my sons to "just make your own little corner of the world the best that you can." I know that most people out there don't care what I think or what I do but try to be a beacon of calm in my little circle of family and friends.   Start Local!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 15, 2022)

It would be simpler if we were more like an island, but unfortunately or not we are very social creatures. Other peoples influence on us is inevitable, and we will be swayed this way and that. I try to hang on to the rudder.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

I feel like The Big Guy is testing me.

I feel like Job in this moment...I wouldn't be surprised if a plaque of locusts landed on my front lawn today.

My humour and music are my two bullets against the beast when it rears it's ugly head. Baby steps. We'll see this through. This forum is the right tonic for me now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2022)

Take it easy @Beezer. This too, shall pass. In the meantime, load up some funny movies.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> It would be simpler if we were more like an island, but unfortunately or not we are very social creatures. Other peoples influence on us is inevitable, and we will be swayed this way and that. I try to hang on to the rudder.


There is still hopefully = if time is not past = for people to become part of a new set apart body/community/ assembly.  Not easy to find,  cannot be paid to join,  and the only way to be free from the death dealing society of the world.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> .... earth is insane asylum for the universe....


This is actually "Biblical" and more true than ninety percent or more realize.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

Everything will be okay.It's all going to work out. It always does.


----------



## bingo (Jul 18, 2022)

let us know how you make it day to day...or moment  by moment....
may help us ....in our own times of trouble...


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

I know I'm a newbie here on this forum. I'm not interested in drama or pity.

I've been dealt a difficult hand of late. My brother hung himself last December. My bipolar wife is currently staying in a mental ward. I have schizophrenia and in her mania she threw out my medication. I'm overdue for my needle. My daughters have an eating disorder.

The Big Guy is really testing me these days.

I know I've been a bit manic myself of late with my jokes and music on this forum. I'll settle down eventually.

You've all been patient and supportive and I won't forget that. 

I wrote down this quote when I was fluidly psychotic...

"You are the most witty when you are at your wit's end."

Certainly the case for me these days.

No pity posts please. No more drama. Just keep on being the cool forum that I find this place to be.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I know I'm a newbie here on this forum. I'm not interested in drama or pity.
> 
> I've been dealt a difficult hand of late. My brother hung himself last December. My bipolar wife is currently staying in a mental ward. I have schizophrenia and in her mania she threw out my medication. I'm overdue for my needle. My daughters have an eating disorder.
> 
> ...


I love your comment about wit. Very apt for many of us.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2022)

*These are some of my coping mechanisms. When possible, offer warmth, compassion, laughter. Be kind. Share positive energy. We are all under construction. That said, turning one’s home into a 

peaceful sanctuary/oasis helps offset the craziness elsewhere. My luxurious balcony garden is holistic medicine.  As is my pale orange parking lot mystery cat, 

Sassafras, also an avid gardener. He is trying to forge a lethal relationship with my lady hummingbird, Thunderheart. Not going to happen!  Lol. Avoid toxic 

people whenever possible. Also, for those of us  who are Empaths, often pummelled by the intensity of other’s energy, recharging is essential, or we become overwhelmed and shut down. *


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> I tell my sons to "just make your own little corner of the world the best that you can." I know that most people out there don't care what I think or what I do but try to be a beacon of calm in my little circle of family and friends.   Start Local!


There is great power in this. I salute you for planting beautiful flowers in a fractured world.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2022)

*I think we often don’t realise how powerful positive energy can be. Friend, family, chance encounter with a stranger. We can have our lives touched in meaningful and 

unexpected ways by any of these, I have been surprised by joy more than once. Thank 

you to all those who have lifted me up. I shall pay it forward as  I can. There is a chain of hands connecting us one by one by one. How beautiful is that? *


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

My wife went missing 2 days ago in a manic state. I called the police and described her attire...told them she was wearing a Bee Gees t-shirt. (my favorite shirt).

They found her safe at her mother's place 6 hours later thank gawd. She's now in the right place...the psychiatric hospital.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

I just spoke to my wife on the phone yesterday. She phoned me from the psychiatric ward community phone.

When I answered I said, "Would you like to share a drink with me?"

She said, "What does that mean?"

I said those were the very first words you said to me 32 years ago when we first met.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

When I pick up my sweetheart from the hospital and drive her home when they are ready to release her...I'll say...

"Take my hand, cause we're walking out of here."


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

This forum has been a Sky Full of Stars to me over the last little while. Thank you.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 18, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Continue to be that island of sanity.
> 
> You either define the moment, or the moment defines you.


*As Chico Marx once said: *"There Ain't No Sanity Clause". He and Groucho were discussing a contract, but they could have been talking about life in general.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2022)

There have been some unusual posts on the site recently. I say that, but I'm fairly new so I don't know what is actually typical. Seemingly HollyDolly reported a new member post this AM, and I haven't seen it circulating since that time.  I think I looked later, and the post had been deleted. For that reason, it can be hard for a fairly new person to know what or who to take seriously or not at the forum. Hopefully sorting what is typical or not gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 18, 2022)

Okay.

Time to take a break from the diary. But I keep expecting a DC-10 Airplane to crash into my house any time soon.

It would be a fitting ending. lol!


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

That maybe true, but as someone new I am just getting to know people as I go.  
Same thing I use to do in real life. I don't get out much and know I have met a whole bunch of people that have added so much to my daily life.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 18, 2022)

Patricia said:


> There have been some unusual posts on the site recently. I say that, but I'm fairly new so I don't know what is actually typical. Seemingly HollyDolly reported a new member post this AM, and I haven't seen it circulating since that time.  I think I looked later, and the post had been deleted. For that reason, it can be hard for a fairly new person to know what or who to take seriously or not at the forum. Hopefully sorting what is typical or not gets easier as time goes on.


I would suggest that you not take me seriously....heaven knows I don't.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 18, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> I tell my sons to "just make your own little corner of the world the best that you can." I know that most people out there don't care what I think or what I do but try to be a beacon of calm in my little circle of family and friends.   Start Local!





Myquest55 said:


> I tell my sons to "just make your own little corner of the world the best that you can." I know that most people out there don't care what I think or what I do but try to be a beacon of calm in my little circle of family and friends.   Start Local!


You are right on the money. We cannot go out in the world and change how everyone thinks or what they believe in. Words often drive people away as they can be misunderstood from person to person. Our actions are what matters and when your sons understand this they will be at piece with their lives. And, it's so much more fun and less stressful. You only have to be your best "who you are". It does take practice, but it will all come together. And, practice isn't the end all, they need to remain diligent in that practice so it isn't forgotten. So easy to get sidetracked in our world today. It does start with our circle of friends and family like a healthy infusion of good juju, it will spread.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2022)

Llynn said:


> I would suggest that you not take me seriously....heaven knows I don't.


Ha! You are funny. Just reminded what a mystery what's behind the computer screen can be, and how to sort all of that. People who are on social media for a long time probably do better. I'm not seeing much real life drama, as all is calm out and about, so I guess what takes place online is more noticeable.


----------



## Della (Jul 18, 2022)

Beezer, I know music is great and the Bee Gees are my favorite group. too, but you still need your meds.  Could you call your doctor and tell him your wife threw yours out, maybe get some more?


----------

